# I do entire colonoscopy preps in emergency situations. Will this kill me?



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes I become so constipated that I develop partial obstructions or my intestines just give up entirely. In those situations I do an entire colonoscopy prep (dont have a choice) and this is sometimes once a month or once every few months. Is this dangerous? I take a bottle of citro mag and then 3 or 4 packages of clean prep. I fast an entire day...i do exactly as you would for a colonoscopy.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have colonic inertia, a rectocele and a twisted colon and with all that going on, i develop impactions very easily so i have to do cleanouts quite often. mine consist of drinking a bottle of mag citrate and taking four dulcolax.

my gastro knows i do this and it's ok with him. he's told me many times to take what i need to go.

but i really couldn't tell you if this is safe for you to do in the long run. with me--well, i've had problems for over fifty years (although i've only been taking laxatives and doing cleanouts for the past three/four years) and my colon is so far gone that i need all the help i can get. but i don't know what would be safe in your situation. ask your doc? have you been able to see a gastro yet and get tests?

hopefully you are able to stay hydrated and also keep your electrolytes up during and after the cleanout.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

Ive had two colonoscopies that were completely normal. However I have had X-rays that showed I was completely full of stool.


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

No one can give me any answers and i really gotta fight to get any testing.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it shouldn't be too bad. But try and not take the entire prep unless you need too.

The reality is unfortunately like Annie said, we sometimes need to do what we need to do.

I doubt taking any of this is good for you long term


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i had to fight, too. that's why i suffered for so many years with the wrong diagnosis--the docs kept telling me i "just" had ibs-c and they wouldn't give me any tests.

so i changed docs several times. fought some more--respectfully but firmly, that is. i found that it's somewhat of an art dealing successfully with docs--there's a proper way to do it, that's for sure. and it was worth it.

good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Colonoscopies don't test for what kind of problem may be going on with chronic constipation.

The next tests would be a sitz marker test (especially if you routinely go for a week or more without any BM's) and outlet testing (various pelvic floor functioning tests) to make sure you can release stool properly.

Colonoscopy prep osmotics can sometimes be irritating to the lining of the colon so you may want to use the least amount possible rather than the maximum amount every time. Also you may flush out good bacteria so following up with a probiotic may be reasonable.

Have you tried smaller amounts of osmotics daily (like miralax which is what is in some of the colonoscopy preps).

You also want to make sure you don't get dehydrated from the prep.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i had to fight, too. that's why i suffered for so many years with the wrong diagnosis--the docs kept telling me i "just" had ibs-c and they wouldn't give me any tests.
> 
> so i changed docs several times. fought some more--respectfully but firmly, that is. i found that it's somewhat of an art dealing successfully with docs--there's a proper way to do it, that's for sure. and it was worth it.
> 
> good luck.


I think we just happen to have one of the few diseases that doctors seem to feel reassurance is the sollution for. "Oh if we tell them its not cancer they'll be ok with it". We're not in there because we think its cancer, we want relief. But it seems you almost have to fight against the doctors saying its not a big deal or just to live with it to actually get treatment. To this day there have not been many doctors ive seen who have given me any real useful advice, most of it i've picked up myself.


----------

